# Building out bead on a bulkhead



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just finished taping a basement suite where the face of one of the bulkhead is about half an inch out over the last 6' which is only really noticeable if you stand right under it at the other end. Now the contractor is asking me to build it out with mud, I told him he shouldn't have hired drunks to frame the bulkhead and board the suite and that there was no way I could build it out and make it look good, I know its hard to give an opinion without seeing it (should have taken a pic) but do you guys agree with me? I just can't think of anyway of doing it without making it look way more noticeable.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is what I had to deal with on this suite, apparently the guy who boarded it had been doing it for over 30 years but he had to borrow tools from the contractor (screw guns and a square) which he tried to steal.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

some more


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

That's just cuntish.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

saskataper said:


> some more


On a positive note, the boxes look good!:thumbsup:

This should be in the treat of the week thread...make it look nice Sask!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice. Prefill everything and hit the angles with original strait flex. Make it shine.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

While I was looking at the first set of pics, I was thinking well, I've seen worse. Then as I scrolled down to the second set.....well, that's a different story.....eww.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Those pic's should have their own thread titled "How not to hang drywall".


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Framing looks a bit shotty also..I know what happened in that last pic . getplastered is right ..those boxes do look good..:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! ya I was thinking the same with those first few pictures.
I was like "what does this guy have to complain about? I've seen much worse than that!" But then as I scrolled down they just got progressively worse...:laughing:
But damn! Those boxes look tight! :thumbsup:
At least he knew how to use a router. hehe


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow!, I'm speechless...
image 1302 looks interesting...a line of screws along a ceiling batten.. hmm interesting angle, looks like he was playing battleship


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Not 2 sure why u r so unhappy I have 2 deal with sh*t like that everyday!!:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What?? You guys think thats bad?? Thats average home handy stuff, I get that sometimes, Not to often, But when i do i actually dont mind it, Its work and money and something different, A few jobs like that and your a much better taper for it :yes:.

Heres tip, When the gaps are open, Take out your CP tube, Fill with hotmud, And use that to pump the gaps full and wipe em flat ish for a pre fill. Double up the fibafuse, Or fuse then paper, Gives it some extra support cause you know it could move and cause trouble later on.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Not 2 sure why u r so unhappy I have 2 deal with sh*t like that everyday!!:furious:


Man, if that's the case, I would be filthy rich in Scotland!

When we hang, I allow my guys one missed box and 3 feet of 1/4" gap per floor...I would rather spend more time hanging right than fixing it when I tape...:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

moore said:


> Framing looks a bit shotty also..I know what happened in that last pic . getplastered is right ..those boxes do look good..:thumbsup:


Yeah the contractors framing sucks and the ceiling was all sound bar but he did give the boarders 10 cents more than they asked for so they would do a good job and I still had to use about 5 pans of con-fill to get everything to a point where i could tape it and this is only about a 700 sqft basement. 

It looks awesome now aside from that bulkhead, 7, 10, 12 on all the flats and butts with a fourth coat to skim the butts and 3", 2.5", 3" in the angles.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Am I understanding this right? The last 6 inches of the b/h needs filling? You might want to establish a screed. 3/8 board packed off with mud if possible. Otherwise you can use No Coat cut down the centerline, a bit of arch bead, etc. or just a line of mud that you shave back when half set. Don't go near it without 5 minute mud or you'll be all day.

Or do you mean the last 6" is proud and he wants the rest of the b/h built out to marry to it?! Hell no.

If you can find a way to pay your bills elsewhere, do so. This guy is doing nothing to help you and expects you to iron out other people's problems. He doesn't deserve you, Saska!

I get farking wild when someone hands me a banana and tells me they expect it arrow straight. :furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

put an 80 dollar backcharge on him

tear the board out and reboard with some fluff behind it where it is needed retape and nail him $50 to 60 dollars more

When entering the suite have a contract for Extra and have it signed,

Tell your dwc you are there to tape not to repair someone else's work

Just went through this **** for the last 2 months and did not even get a thank you but dirty looks not even extra pay,

The other is tel your dwc to service it and backcharge the drunken rocstar


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not 2 sure why u r so unhappy I have 2 deal with sh*t like that everyday!!


But







Isn't that why you said you were drunk all the time


.....................................
















So saskataper should take up drinking:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Heres tip, When the gaps are open, Take out your CP tube, Fill with hotmud, And use that to pump the gaps full and wipe em flat ish for a pre fill. Double up the fibafuse, Or fuse then paper, Gives it some extra support cause you know it could move and cause trouble later on.


Another option, for the ceilings only, is to back out the screws around the perimeter, and let gravity do it's trick. Draw back is you need 24 hours to settle (sometimes). i find it will leave a more level appearance. The ceiling will settle on the walls so.......

And were all here to help you Saskataper, and make you feel better,,,, vent away


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

A bit of confill and some double tapes in a few places and mud er up. Just another day at the office.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ur prob right there Mr Buck:blink:


----------

